# اللى مقالتوش أمى ليا الشاعر عبدالله حسن



## oesi no (23 مارس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]x63qcd6Xm6o[/YOUTUBE]
اللي ماقالتهوش أمي ليا
و اللي عاشت عُمرها تخبيه عليا
أمي مش محتاجة حاجة
لا لكلامي ولا لهدية
علمتني حاجات كتيرة بالسنين مش بالدراسة
بالوراثة اللي علّم فيها علّم برضه فيا
اللي ماقالتهوش أمي ليا شئ تاعبني
ليها رب و عن رضاها هايحاسبني
و دة حسابه مش شويّة
هي كانت عاملة حساب اللحظة ديّا
أما انا ياللأسف
كنت من الناس اللي امنت صدقت
في البتاعة اللي عايشين فيها بيسموها دنيا
من لا شئ خليتني واحد و الزمان اهو عدّى فيا
طفل كنت بعودي ساند على اللي عُمره ما مال عليّا
الزمن خلّاني جاحد و السنين غمّت عينايّا
هي صدرها كان مخدّة
و طرح قلبها كان مودة
و طرح قلبي كان قسيّة
اللي ماقالتهوش أمي ليّا
انها صِبرت عليا لما عيشت سنين في خيرها
كبرت ساويتها بغيرها
كان لا بُد اعمل حسابي
شوفتها في طلعة شبابي قيد و خنقة
ماكانتش فارقة
انزل امشي اخرج اسرح
لما بتأنبني اشوّح
كنت ادوّر وشّي " أُف "
هي ناقصة كمان تقوللي كنت فين ريحتك سجاير
ولّا صليت النهاردة
خٌش نام الساعة واحدة
شوفت حنيتها ضعف
هي شارية بقلب راضي
و دنيا دايرة و كاسها فاضي
كنت باشرب فيه سكِرت
ليه مُصرّة تخنقيني
يامّا مش وقتك سيبيني
انتهينا خلاص كِبرت
اتاخدت في سكّة تانية
زهقت من لعبك معايا
زهقت من خوفك عليا
من عينين عبّت خُطايا في جري حوالين الجنينة
و خوفها لمّا الليل يليل
كانت تبُص بعين حزينة و كانت تقوللي
" لسة يرضه في عيني عيّل "كنت انام عامل حسابي
بكرة هاصحى الاقيها جانبي
يعني هاتروح منّي فين
بكرة هاصالحها و هاترضى
بكرة انا هاطيّب خاطرها
بكرة اقوللها كلمتين
بكرة جاب بكرة و بكرة
و القسى في القلب راكز
أمي ماسمعتش مني طول حياتها إلا " عايز "
أمي في المطبخ كلامها تاه في تخبيطة الأزايز
كنت سامع صوت جرسنا
و لما تليفوننا يرن
رد يا ابني مين اللي طالب
عمري ما اهتميت بسِن
كنت اعلّي  صوت الأغاني
كنت ليه دايما أناني
كانت تعانبني بحُزن
يا ابني محتاجة لسَندة
بص شوف الشعر شايب
ايوة بيتي كان لوكاندة
عيشت فيها واكل و شارب
عمري ما اهتميت بحاجة
أمي تفتح أمي تقفل
أمي تمسح أمي تغسل
أمي تطبخ أمي تغزل
أمي تعمل كل حاجة
من رضاعة لحد وقتي
كنت باكير سانتي سانتي
و هي احساس الشَبَع
أمي يا اخر سفينة
بابتسامتها الحزينة كانت بتسقيني الدلع
السنين طلبت باقيتها
يا اللي مش عارقين قيمتها
أمي حصّالة الوَجع
أمي قبل النوم بتدعي
مش علشانها كان علشاني
اللي على التسريحة دة مش دواها
دي حاجات ضايعة و لاقيتها
زي سبحتها و حاجتها
نضارتها كل شئ واخد ريحتها
و فيا حاجة مخوفاني
ابتدى احساسي يصحى
السنين على الوش واضحة
رعشة الإيد اللي شالت و الكلام ممزوج بكُحّة
زي شجرة علشان تظلل الغصون لازم تميل
اللي ياما قالتلي " همّ "
اتملت علشاني هَمّ
الأساس هي و لولاها كان زماني زرعة مايلة
أُمي اهي بتاخد الدوا بالغَصب بمُحايلة
يامّا ليه ظهرك كدة في الهمّ ليه شايلة
رُدي يا بيت الدُعا
ابنك الأصغر عروقه اتودّكت
فاكرة لما كان بيحبي بأربعة !
فاكرة ضحكُه و أغنياتُه
فاكرة دعواتك علشانه
النهاردة العُمر خانه
ذكرياته أمنياته
حلمه ألَمه سنين حياته
اتخلّى عنهم فاق لأول مرة يفهم معنى " أم "
يعني ايه التضحية
ياخدوا عُمري منّي بس اخر أُمنية
يا ملاك الموت تمهّل
لسة انا في عينيها عيّل
سيبها بكرة
سيبها بعده
سيبها اسبوع
سيبها شهر
سيبها عُمر
سيبها لسة
سيبها أرجوك
سيبلي فُرصة
نفسي اسمع تاني " يا ابني "
اللي ماقالتهوش أمي ليا هو اكتر شئ تاعبني
انها كانت عارفة اني في يوم هاسيبها
أو هايجي في يوم تسيبني ........
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مارس 2014)

جميله اوى
 شكرا ليك


----------



## oesi no (23 مارس 2014)

*تمت اضافة الفيديو 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مارس 2014)

*واااااااااااااااااااو قصيدة جامدة بجد 
كلماتها تحفة 
ميرسى ليك يا جوجو يبقى ليك عندى تقييم بقى 
هشوف حد اعمله كوبرى واجيلك ههههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مارس 2014)

الشاعرررررر داااااااااااا فظظظظظظظظظظيع 
جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
وبقالي فتره بسمعه كتيرر
وخصوصا قصدة :اما جيت اكتب عن امي 

والقصيدة دي تجنن
بجد عبقري

شكرا جوجو علي اختيارك الرائع 
والتقييم دا لعبد الله مش ليك


----------

